# X-Tour Wedges



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Callaway have unveiled the new x-tour wedges. The inspiration came from Phil Mickelson for these new clubs. It is being said that these are some of the best wedges produced by Callaway. There are two models one a 58 degree and the other a 60 degree that are the specialized ones of the wedges.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you know the price?

I think that these clubs are getting way too expensive (not like they were cheap before). Its getting to where I can't spend less then $25 on a pack of balls.

Its ridiculous.


----------

